# Civic type r??



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Anyone who hangs around these parts own one? Interested to find out more about them as it looks like the tt is gonna have to go.  Don't know much about them so would welcome peoples comments.

Regards.
David.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Most people here who have driven or come up against one give it grudging respect.

Its main drawback seems to be its image / status amongst the hot-hatch fraternity, plus the fact you need to rag the arse off it to use the power...

Probably quite good fun, though...


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

you would be changing class completely but they are really good cars, like jampott said grudgingly most people respect them, you dont want to like them, but you do!!

ps Jampott, nice signature, i see you got them all in there!!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

EDZ26 said:


> you would be changing class completely but they are really good cars, like jampott said grudgingly most people respect them, you dont want to like them, but you do!!
> 
> ps Jampott, nice signature, i see you got them all in there!!!


Jampott - and there was me thinking the TT was 225 PS!!!! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Civic TRs are cool unless customised.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Can't give feedback about the CTR, but my Accord Type R has been one of the most fun cars I have ever owned.

OK you do have to give it some to get the VTEC to kick in, but when it does you can upset many a boyracer. In all the millions of VTEC units produced by Honda, not one has failed - so feel free to rag it as much as you want!

Kev Powell and I are living proof that red-lining is fun 

Mart


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Can't give feedback about the CTR, but my Accord Type R has been one of the most fun cars I have ever owned.
> 
> OK you do have to give it some to get the VTEC to kick in, but when it does you can upset many a boyracer. In all the millions of VTEC units produced by Honda, not one has failed - so feel free to rag it as much as you want!
> 
> ...


Hey Martin,

How are you doing? Long time no hear. Hope life is being good to you and yours. Just took a few months out myself for a bit of a mid life crisis. They are terribly over-rated. :wink:

Still enjoying the ATR? Weren't you contemplating going over to the Dark Side?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Gary!

Been a strange year for me too but things are pretty much cool now 

Ended up keeping the ATR as needed the money for boring things like new edit suites and cameras in work. In the position to be able to get a new motor now though & believe it or not it looks like I might be heading back for another TTR.

Came very close to getting a Boxster S on New Year's Eve but bottled out at the last minute. Now the summer is here (!) I really fancy another ragtop & for my money you do have to go a long way for the cash to beat a 225 roadster.

Hope all is good with you & it is nice to be back

Mart.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

David

Was this not you that asked the same question a few months back...? 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 03&start=0

I think the funniest thing about the original thread is the guy(who i shall leave for you to decide who) who is now considering a 350Z!!! 

Anyway, back to the car, IMO I think the Type R civic is a monster of a hatch which can keep up with the best of them and beat them! The newer 04> cars have a more powerful engine, and if you spend Â£400 on them buying an induction kit and Exhaust, it can give you 220bhp with no trouble! the only trouble is the slightly 'chavier' rear lights they introduced on the 04 facelift! 

VTECing is so addictive and you can ignore all those people who say 'you have to drive it hard to get anything out of it', that's just bollocks! It's a NA engine with power deleived at a different style to a Turbo car. Those who criticise the VTEC units normally haven't even driven one. Admitidly it takes some getting used to, but once you are there, it is a JOY to use!

Now a few years old, 02 models can be had for as little as 11K, but becasue of the slightly high insurance group, the majority of 'Chav's' are not abel to get their hands on 'em, meaning residuals are ROCK solid, even at 3-4 years old they still cost OVER Â£10k.

All IMHO of course.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Can't give feedback about the CTR, but my Accord Type R has been one of the most fun cars I have ever owned.
> 
> OK you do have to give it some to get the VTEC to kick in, but when it does you can upset many a boyracer. In all the millions of VTEC units produced by Honda, not one has failed - so feel free to rag it as much as you want!
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back buddy 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> David
> 
> I think the funniest thing about the original thread is the guy(who i shall leave for you to decide who) who is now considering a 350Z!!!


Rush of blood to the head, i laid down until the feeling went away  

Please note, i never said they were bad cars tho' 8)


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I just nipped to the shops in my step-sons type r* and they are a hoot but very wheel spinny in the wet oh and in the dry you have got to have a really light right foot with them. They wheel spin in most gears without effort (it can be embarrasing when your used to traction control).

Great fun if you hit the gear changes right it sounds amazing** VERY torque steery.

I feel a hell of a lot quicker in the type r but a hell of a lot safer in the TT.

*complete with the new style chav rear clusters (he bought them off eBay I saw them in the box when he got them and I thought hello look like they are straight from the factory to me, the follow up was the same guy who sold them to him offered him the mirrors with integrated indicators and fronts as well) :!: Anyway I used the type r because it was in front of the TT and I couldn't be bothered to move his then pull my TT of the drive then put his back etc....

**honestly everyone I take out in his type r comments on the sound it makes when pushed it's a great sound.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Paul,

Hope all is well with everything.. be nice to arrange to meet up with everyone soon


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Yes that was me who posted all those months ago :roll: :roll: Decided to wait until nearer the birth date before i traded in the TT. Still having trouble finding a replacement with a limited budget! :? I've found two cars that i'm going to view this week, the first being a red 03 plate civic type r with 14k on the clock and the second a impreza wrx sti. The sti is on a 02 plate with 30k on the clock, it's black and has the pro drive performance pack and they are asking 16995. The asking price for the type r is 15500.
The one thing that worrys me about the type r is the harsh ride. I've been reading posts on the ctr forum about people moaning that the car is giving them bad backs on long journeys! :?

Cheers for the feedback guys.

David.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

My mate has got a type R for sale. It's on 54 plate and has only done 1300 miles. His wife hates it and it was bought for her!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Can't give feedback about the CTR, but my Accord Type R has been one of the most fun cars I have ever owned.
> 
> OK you do have to give it some to get the VTEC to kick in, but when it does you can upset many a boyracer. In all the millions of VTEC units produced by Honda, not one has failed - so feel free to rag it as much as you want!
> 
> ...


'fing hell.....the scarlet pimpernel!

Where have you been Mart?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Stu!

Lets just say it's been a year of regrouping my thoughts on the world & putting new plans in place.

I am back and better than ever now 

_David, sorry that your thread has turned into an outlet for my social life _

Hope Amanda & mini-one are well.

Mart.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Hey Stu!
> 
> Lets just say it's been a year of regrouping my thoughts on the world & putting new plans in place.
> 
> ...


Very well thank you. Good to see you are back mate. You have been missed. 
Now....when can we talk about the rrrrrrrrrugby......... :wink:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Lets get things into real perspective here . You can buy a new civic type R for around Â£14K so what do you expect for that kind of money ?. To me its a bargain , you are buying an engine basically thats an absolute peach. OK so as has been mentioned you don`t get traction control or very good suspension so wheel spin/torque steer/and various scares are the order of the day but its all good fun for that money as long as you don`t live in the country. The interior is nothing special with loads of plastic but its still better than any BMW . So for Â£14K as long as you know its limitations go and ring the neck out of the VTEC and have fun shredding rubber , with Honda reliability and a 3 year warranty it can`t be bad. Â£15.5K I don`t think so. An 02 Scooby needs to be checked carefully particularly clutch/drivetrain after all nobody drives a Scooby gently. But they are a hell of a motor also , provided you have adequate garaging etc..STi PPP needs a real good check over , not a bad price but knock it down. For Â£15K you could buy an ex-demo Seat Leon cupra R which is a 225TT motor in a Mk IV golf chassis with a better quality body shell, build quality and interior . A hell of a motor with all the toys for shopping trolley money. And bags of potential . For Â£15K a true bargain.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention the suspension it's er harsh but the point is the type r is a lot of fun it's like the TT in the respect that they both give you a big silly grin when you drive them. 8)


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

The CTR does have very stiff suspension but the seats are the most comfortable ones I've ever sat in that actually still manage to hold you in place. I did 3+ hour journeys in mine with no problems at all and being tall I often suffer with a bad back. Downside of suspension is that the car is onlyfor the brave on bumpy B roads as the back end likes to overtake the front on bumpy corners (on account of the limited weight and suspension travel at the rear).

For just over 16K new (figure 15K with a broker) they are a bargain but coming from the TT you'd probably want to shell out the Â£1200 for aircon so second hand is where the bargains are. Loads for sale on civictype-r.co.uk.

They are great cars if you want to go quickly and feel like you are really driving it (i.e. controlling the wheelspin instead of letting a computer do it for you). You also have to "drive" it to get the best from it unlike a turbo car where the torque does the job for you. Saying that, the latest IVTEC engines still give plenty of grunt low down compared to the earlier Accord or S2000 engines. Fitted with a decent CAI/Exhaust they become very usable in lower gears. Amazingly practical car too with a massive boot. MPG is variable with perhaps 30 mixed and 27 town driving, which is fairly good for the performance.

The 04 onwards models (most 53 plates and later) have a lightened flywheel, suspension revisions and slighly (very very slightly) better steering and are the ones to go for though the lighter flywheel does make it a little more prone to stalling. But the engine/gearbox is the sweetest this side of 100K.

I've since sold mine after nearly 2 years of ownership because by then the rush of driving it had mostly evaporated unless really pushing on and it just became a hatchback when driving sedately, albeit one that rides poorly. Changed to an MR2 roadster now and whilst I miss the speed/engine/gearbox of the CTR I don't miss the stiff ride or lack of traction in the wet.

Horses for courses, if you want big smiles when driving go for a CTR but if you want something a little easier to live with, look elsewhere.


----------

